
A woman murdered her husband, and she got away with it - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/philosophy/this-woman-murdered-her-husband-and-she-got-away-with-it
======
JoeAltmaier
Interesting stat: women serial killers are supposedly very rare. But when
found, they've killed from 6 to dozens of times.

I'm thinking they are not really rare, we just have a cultural blind spot. If
that were so, then what do the known statistics say about the actual
frequency? Fill in that bell curve.

I imagine many women serial killers can go a lifetime without getting caught.

------
PhilWright
We never know the people that commit the perfect murder because no one even
knows a murder has taken place. I would guess that there multiple perfect
murders every year but the number is impossible to know! But I agree with her
advice, only do it once if you want to get away with it.

~~~
londons_explore
Over 1% of all people commit suicide.

It's really hard to tell the difference between a suicide, someone forced into
suicide, and outright murder.

I suspect there might be a lot more murders than statistics report.

~~~
Fjolsvith
So many murder victims never come forward to speak about the crimes committed
against them. This is surely very massively under reported.

